# Fishing Licence Portugal



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

For those who don't have a Portuguese bank account ......... you can buy a fishing licence from the Offices of the 'Observatorio Da Aquicultura', Avenida 5 de Outubro, Olhao.

It is next to the GNR station, opposite the free camping area, next to the fishing port.



You need your passport and the cost is €8 to fish on foot or €50 for a boat licence. The licence is national and lasts a year.



As you can see above, daily and monthly licences are also available.

Best wishes.

Barry


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Barry,

Do you require a licence for sea fishing?

Drew


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Drew said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> Do you require a licence for sea fishing?
> 
> Drew


Yes.

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Am I understanding that correctly?
You can get a submarine licence as well!
Not very sporting! Not the British way of angling sirrah!


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes, the licence is for sea and course fishing. 

We've seen the Maritime Police checking folks fishing off the beach in Fuseta.

B


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

Thank You.

Drew


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Just following this through, I sent an email to the address mentioned and promptly got the following reply see attached pdf. 
The problem is that its going to cost me £4 for my bank to pay for a apeada mensal ie 1 month beach licence for which the fee is 4 euro!
Any suggestions unless I drive to Olhau and pay cash? 
Oh and then wait 5 days!
Mike
Blimey the pdf works!


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all
looking at fishing the silves baragams
and will try and get a licence in the next few days

any advice please

barry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

powerplus said:


> hi all
> looking at fishing the silves baragams
> and will try and get a licence in the next few days
> 
> ...


Watching with interest. I'm just east of Messines and know a couple of baragems that look promising.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all 

not got the licence yet but have been told locally that it is easy for the baragams
so will look into this early next week

barry


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

DONE IT

spacerunner and all interested partys we are hoping to give it a try next week


i was able to finally do it and get a licence for the baragam


we were given the usual run around and we feel that they dont really want outsiders getting licences

we asked the lady where we got ours and she said lots of people have said they had problems finding where to go and just shrugged here sholders




if you are ok with portugese and have a multibank card it is a lot easier but for most its not

all you need is a passport and ideally the address where you are staying



if you want sea fishing you need to go to portimao

the office is in the main port were all the fishing boats are faraguda side of the bridge
drive into the harbour entrance off the bridge roundabout past the barriers and there is a white building on the left
you get the sea fishing licence from there it closes at 4.30pm


if you want a licence for the a baragam there are 2 types available local or national

you will have to go to a departmento de conservacio de natureza e florestas 

the one for the algarve is on the A125 just before lagos a little place called chinicato its at the back of a big square white building at the right side of the road annual is EURO 3.49 and you can get a national licence but i forgot to ask the price


offices are also in

costa de caparica

esponsende

evora

figueira da foz

guarda

lagos (CHINICATO)

lisboa

hope this helps clear up things a bit

barry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

That's a lot of very useful information. Thanks for posting and doing a lot of legwork.


----------

